# lethargy on ghrp2 and mod grf 129?



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

i started these and they make me very 'assed' in work and the gym, any ideas?

thanks


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i get it every now and again, ive switched peptides and currently dont feel it... but before i countered with an ephedrine and that woke me up


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> i get it every now and again, ive switched peptides and currently dont feel it... but before i countered with an ephedrine and that woke me up


so any energy stim really?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

What dosage and frequency is he on? I don't get this myself


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Happens if I eat too close to taking the shot.

I eat about 10 minutes after my shots and it doesn't happen now


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

dusher said:


> What dosage and frequency is he on? I don't get this myself


100 of each 3times aday


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Happens if I eat too close to taking the shot.
> 
> I eat about 10 minutes after my shots and it doesn't happen now


i wait a good 20-30mins ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

just take an energy stim, or try a different ghrp.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

im on these 2 and my energy is non exsistant when ive jabd! 7am is first jab till i eat oats at 7.30am and till about 3pm i feel like ive just woke up its awfull!

triedd drinking redbull about 8.30am afetr shot and wasnt much better, trie4d a big can next day at same time and felt just dizzy and strange till about 10am, anyone any tips to help this? i am on about day10 and its been the same since day1 but i cant put up with it any longer


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No big deal with the energy I found, but the headaches and the hang over type feeling I do not like.

I try and wait a half hour or more before food.

Other night I was eating closer to the shot and felt the GH jaw lock thing.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hackski now I'm on toms peptides I get lock jaw after every shot lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Jonsey911 said:


> im on these 2 and my energy is non exsistant when ive jabd! 7am is first jab till i eat oats at 7.30am and till about 3pm i feel like ive just woke up its awfull!
> 
> triedd drinking redbull about 8.30am afetr shot and wasnt much better, trie4d a big can next day at same time and felt just dizzy and strange till about 10am, anyone any tips to help this? i am on about day10 and its been the same since day1 but i cant put up with it any longer


Id have a look on dat's forum mate. It seems the lethargy comes from the GHRH. Some people are more sensitive to it than others. Try reducing the dose to say 50mcg and working your way back up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hackski now I'm on toms peptides I get lock jaw after every shot lol


Well, the lock jaw to me suggests GH is pumping away.

My first set of peptide order were vacuum sealed, the moment you mixed it it drew the water out of the pin.

This batch from another company did not do that.

I like the jaw lock thing, it makes you stop chewing from the pump.


----------

